# Protest



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A crowd of several hundred have just walked down the road ( stopping the traffic) anyone any idea what this latest protest is for?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

maybe this was it

Ultras White Knights leader released on bail - Daily News Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Could well be.. friend who lives in Mohandiseen has posted the following on her facebook wall

Does anyone know what all the police and troops are doing on my street? They've been here off and on for the last couple of weeks. Tonight there are loads of them.

I think they're placed here strategically, but don't know what they are so worried about. There is some kind of governmental building behind me, so maybe that's why :S


----------

